

Ask HN: What is something that you now have and wonder how you lived without? - withoutfriction


======
hoag
Excluding computers and the internet, I would honestly have to say cell phones
generally, and more specifically the iPhone.

------
AN447
Laptop, Internet, Central Heating, Money, Food

------
instakill
Constant access to the Internet.

------
jonsen
Experience.

